# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  الارقام من 1  الى 1000000 باللغه الفرسنيه  @

## SlipNots

).. الارقام ..... وبعض الحروف المساعده 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: 
..................................................  ............................................ 

الارقام : 
0 = zero ...... زيغو 
1 = un ...... أن 
2 = deux ..... دوه 
3 = trois ...... تغوا 
4 = quatre .... كاتغ 
5 = cinq ...... سانك 
6 = six ....... سيس 
7 = sept .... سيت 
8 = huit .... ويت 
9 = neuf ..... نوف 
10 = dix ..... ديس 
11 = onze ..... اونز 
12 = douze .... دوز 
13 = treize ..... تغيز 
14 = quatrze .... كاتوغز 
15 = quinze .... كانز 
16 = seize .... سيز 
17 = dix-sept .... ديس سيت 
18 = dix-huit ..... ديس ويت 
19 = dix-neuf .... ديس نوف 
20 = vingt ...... فان 
21 = vingt et un ..... فان تي ان 
22 = vingt-deux ..... فان دو................... الخ ....... مع باقي الارقام 
30 = trente ...... تغونت 
31 = trente et un ..... تغونت تي ان ............. الخ....(وانت ماشي ) 
40 = quarante ..... كاغونت 
41 = quarante et un .... كاغونت تي ان ........... الخ 
50 = cinquante ..... سانكونت 
51 = cinquante te un ..... سانكونت تي ان ............. الخ 
60 = soixante ..... سواسونت 
61 = soixante te un .... سواسونت تي ان ............ الخ 
70 = soixante-dix .... سواسونت ديس 
75 = soixante-dix cinq ...... سواسونت ديس سانك 
80 = quatre-vingt .... كاتغ فان 
84 = quatre-vingt quatre ..... كاتغ فان كاتغ............ الخ 
90 = quatre-vingt dix ...... كاتغ فان ديس 
99 = quatre-vingt dix neuf ...... كاتغ فان ديس نوف ........... الخ 
100 = cent ...... سون 
101 = ent un ......سون ان 
200 = deux cent ...... دو سون ............. وهكذا ......... 
1000 = mille ....... ميل 
1100 = mille cent ...... ميل سون 
10000 = dix mille ......... ديس ميل 
100000 = cent mille....... سون ميل 
1000000 = un million ........... ان ميليون ........... 
  (22) 
لو تلاحظوا الارقام التاليه (17 , 18 , 19 ) و كانها حالة جمع كانه يقول عشره وسبعه , وعشره وثمانيه , وعشره وتسعه. وهي سبعة عشر و ثمانية عشر و تسعة عشر. 
ايضا لاحظوا : ( 70 , 80 , 90 ) كانه يقول ستين وعشره= 70 ,, اربعه عشرينات = 80 ,, اربعه عشرينات و عشره = 90.

----------


## دمعه حزن

مشكورة خيو على الموضوع المفيد

سلمت يداك على هذا المجهود الجميل

تحياتي

----------


## شاهزنان

شكراً جزيلاً أخي SlipNots 

على هـذا الموضـوع المفيـد ,, قريباً أضع في المنتدى أسماء الله الحسنى باللغة الفرنسية ,,

شكراً مجدداً .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكور اخوي جزاك الله خيرا 

الله يعطيك العافيه..

----------


## ساهر

thanks

----------


## ميمو

يسلمو

مشكور

----------


## abu noura

مشكوره ميل  واكثر من ميل

احترامي

----------


## نسمة ليل

مشكورةعلى الموضوع

----------

